# Starcraft II



## Esioul (Aug 1, 2010)

I got this on Friday, it's good! I've played the first few levels. It's pretty similar to Star Craft 1 in a lot of ways so far, but prettier, and with more plot. And a jukebox. Anyone else playing it yet? Starcraft I was always one of my faveorite strategy games.


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein (Aug 1, 2010)

Some mates of mine were playing it at uni. Looks like Starcraft1+Dawn of war thrown in a blender.


----------



## Thadlerian (Aug 2, 2010)

Working my way through the single-player part. The graphics are good (though the cutscenes may feel a little strange - they poured all their resources into faces, and left hair as little more than a few polygons with vague textures), the sound is excellent. When turrets, battlecruisers and siege tanks get fired up, the soundscape is phenomenal.

The missions are fun. Something new every time.

But the storyline? It feels like they just took every single cliché they could think of and stuffed it into the dialogue. Nothing of it feels fresh. They can't recreate the authentic feeling of SC1 - Raynor and Findlay are trying too hard to be "cool".

Also, did they change Raynor's facial features to make him more Aragorn-like?


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein (Aug 2, 2010)

The graphics are pretty impressive. Even on low setting so that they will run on shitty student laptops it still looks very nice.


----------



## Triffids (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone have any reasons as to why the Koreans love the first game so much?


----------



## ktabic (Aug 20, 2010)

IIRC it mainly lucky timing. The original SC came out at the time that Internet cafes took off in Korea and pro gaming leagues, broadcasting games on TV, with money as prizes, started up.


----------



## GrantG (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm playing it. Went online for the first time today and had my hat handed to me. People were yelling at me with all caps when I tried a tower defense game and let all the little critters by. I'm sticking to the campaign now.


----------

